# Getting a job in the CIA?



## Jerick (Jul 15, 2009)

Does everyone who wants a job in the CIA need to have a college degree? Would a corpsman be of any value to the agency?


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 15, 2009)

Check out their website. I think all jobs on the site require a degree. You can contact them and ask them. You may be able to work ground branch as a corpsman.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 15, 2009)

I would worry more about joining the Navy and becoming a corpsman before I would worry about applying to the CIA, unless you have the qualifications to apply directly.


----------



## brcannon (Jul 15, 2009)

You don't need a degree, but one is perferred for the Protection Agent job. That is on the website. Or CIA Police. That will probably be the route I try and go.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 15, 2009)

Teufel said:


> I would worry more about joining the Navy and becoming a corpsman before I would worry about applying to the CIA, unless you have the qualifications to apply directly.



 totally agree. Crawl before you can walk. You might actually want to visit the website first and check it out, see what the quals are for the job you want and then choose and MOS that fits those quals. My 2 cents.


----------



## Ajax (Jul 15, 2009)

If you've looked at the website at all under "employment", you'll find that they wish their applicants to be discreet in their application process.  This isn't exactly discreet.

If you get in the right spot as a corpsman, you'll find your answer.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 16, 2009)

Get a degree.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 16, 2009)

Haha.  This is exactly the type of person that they hire!  You should go for it man, you're a shoe in with your situational awareness!:doh:


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll play nice for a second - the only ones they want for corpsman-type work are fmr DEVGRP corpsmen, SF 18Ds, etc.  If you're an FMF (or worse regular Navy) corpsman, give it up.  You'd be better off going to school and learning a worthwhile foreign language.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lemme know when there's an opening for Virgin Checkers. Would that be under HUMINT or Special Activities?


----------



## rv808 (Jul 18, 2009)

Join. Serve.  Make it through training.  College.


----------



## dknob (Sep 22, 2009)

Will 4 years in Ranger Regiment as a commo guy (not red beret support) who served as an RTO for line companies overseas and a PoliSci - Intl Relations (Honors) BS be enough for the Paramilitary position?

Also speak fluent Bulgarian and Macedonian.

And are all PM's automatically part of the SOG? or are they part of SAD, and can later move onto SOG?


----------



## Centermass (Sep 22, 2009)

Brother,

With your background, you'd do better and be a lot better off with DSS. :2c:


----------



## 08steeda (Sep 22, 2009)

There is a saying that seems to apply here:

"It is better to appear stupid than open your mouth and remove all doubt!"

I think you have read to many fiction spy novels!


----------



## jtprgr375 (Sep 22, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> Haha.  This is exactly the type of person that they hire!  You should go for it man, you're a shoe in with your situational awareness!:doh:



LMAO, could not have been put any better.


----------



## crapgame (Sep 22, 2009)

7point62 said: Lemme know when there's an opening for Virgin Checkers. Would that be under HUMINT or Special Activities?
___

More likely that's Science and Technology more likely, no?


----------



## car (Sep 22, 2009)

Are we about done "giving input" to this kid? I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I think he got the message.


----------

